# Welcome to GBAtemp v8!



## Costello (Sep 24, 2021)

We hope you enjoy this upgrade! we have worked very very hard for it in the last 8 months.
A massive round of applause for @tj_cool, and let's not forget @shaunj66 !

We know there will be PLENTY of little things to fix and adjust.
For example, the ad placements are far from ideal, but we are working with our ad network to find solutions very soon.

Welcome to GBAtemp v8!


----------



## Gabee (Sep 24, 2021)

This v8 is really amazing, wow!


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2021)

oh yes baby. oil me up with the likes

edit: the fuck im green now..... 

IM GLOBAL BABY!


----------



## James_ (Sep 24, 2021)

Awww shiiiit here we goooooooooooo

wait there's no NFO theme anymore
0/10 upgrade


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2021)

I am digging it already!


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2021)

Wasn't expecting to be logged off nor this to be done this soon. Bye temporary GBAtemp.


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Sep 24, 2021)

It's over! Looks and feels slick too!


----------



## thehawksfuckingdead7 (Sep 24, 2021)

ngl the site looks smoother and I love it!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 24, 2021)

Everything looks amazing!
And welcome back from Temp mode, everyone!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

when I got signed out just now, I thought something was wrong.


----------



## James_ (Sep 24, 2021)

This is gonna take a while to get used to _again_, but damn, this sure is a big upgrade.

Certainly gonna check out Groups, that's for sure.

wait a minute

NO WAY I'M A MEMBER NOW


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 24, 2021)

thanks
i hate it


----------



## TonyMax (Sep 24, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 24, 2021)

Fan favorite huh? Do I dare wonder?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm a Member!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Rather than just "Liking" content you can now also choose to react with 'Love', 'Laugh', 'Wow', 'Sad' or* 'Angry' *reactions.



_*And I took this personally.jpg*_


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, for better or for worse, we finally got our dislike button. (Kind of.)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Bookmarks​Threads, individual posts, tutorials, reviews and more can now be bookmarked if you are a registered member. Simply click the bookmark icon on the top right of any appropriate content and it's instantly added to your Account menu or dedicated Bookmarks page. This helps you get back to where you were or save important information for later reference!


@shaunj66  Oh my goodness! You wasn't lying!


----------



## linuxares (Sep 24, 2021)

Great work @Costello @shaunj66 and @tj_cool


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice nice, this didn't take as long as I thought it would


----------



## James_ (Sep 24, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Well, for better or for worse, we finally got our dislike button. (Kind of.)


finally, the dislike button


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 24, 2021)

i dont like now having a drop down of sub threads sections when passing the mouse over the desider console like wii with emulators and such, seems very cluttered just having wii imo ...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

something appears to be messed up with my avatar.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

look at what it looks like in the top right hand side:


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 24, 2021)

OH MY GOD! The all-new GBAtemp is here! And i wasn't ready for it yet!
But anyways, it's a very great GUI based on XenForo 2, it's GBAtemp v8 in 2021.
I will miss the previous GBAtemp, but this is more cool than i expected.

Thanks a lot @shaunj66, @Costello and many others of all the whole team of this great gaming forum community.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 24, 2021)

Hats off to Costy, shaun and Tj as well as the other guys working hard in the background to make this happen.

Now if only we got V8 to sponsor us ;A;


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh fancy, it even has an auto Dark mode!

Excellent work for those involved.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

it looks like it corrected itself.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

*Yo! Ai maid a taypo!* How can ai edit my comment? Is that gone?

It's fixed!


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 24, 2021)

In the last 30 seconds of scrolling on mobile, the experience already feels significantly smoother. I'm typing this message partially to test if the page jumps all over the place when typing a message like it used to. It does a little bit of jumping when the ad changes, but it doesn't look like it's closing my keyboard and I'm not being sent to the shadow realm for clicking a link I didn't mean to click. Wonderful work.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 24, 2021)

Ya know, I didn't like the last visual change to the site, but this looks fineish. Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 24, 2021)

Banana emoji?


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *Yo! Ai maid a taypo!* How can ai edit my comment? Is that gone?


Maybe you have to refresh the page again? I still can have access to edit my old posts.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

There are still LOTS and LOTS of changes to be made but we have decided to launch and fix as we go....


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 24, 2021)

Better than I expected. I feared the worst and was expecting giant buttons and icons for sausage fingers on a touch screen. Seems to be the default when a lot of sites "upgrade".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

SaulFabre said:


> Maybe you have to refresh the page again? I still can have access to edit my old posts.





I can't see it


----------



## SaulFabre (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 276805
> I can't see it


Okay, it's still a issue with GBAtemp v8.
I still can edit when in PC (Chrome on my Win10 PC) but i can't edit anything mine when i'm in a mobile.

Any admin can fix this soon?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

is there a way to make notifications automatically read just by opening the notifications drop box at the top of the page like was possible on the older gbatemp?  I find this somewhat annoying, because I have to go to "mark as read" or actually open the post to get it removed.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 24, 2021)

It looks smooth, and slick, feels nice to use too.

But since NFO theme is gone, 0/10.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> is there a way to make notifications automatically read just by opening the notifications drop box at the top of the page like was possible on the older gbatemp?  I find this somewhat annoying, because I have to go to "mark as read" or actually open the post to get it removed.


Check Preference settings!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2021)

Yay GBAtemp!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Check Preference settings!



I tried that, and it's correct.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## James_ (Sep 24, 2021)

Kingy said:


> It looks smooth, and slick, feels nice to use too.
> 
> But since NFO theme is gone, 0/10.


i made the joke before you did, get trolled kingy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I tried that, and it's correct.


Meaning that your settings are like so but won't work?
Must be a bug?


----------



## Freyjadour (Sep 24, 2021)

This is gorgeous


----------



## Wavy (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> You can now react to content with either a 'Like', 'Love', 'Laugh', 'Wow', 'Sad' or 'Angry' reaction,
> A comprehensive Bookmarking system that allows you to save almost anything for later reference,
> An improved mobile experience,


These are by far the features I most wanted. Thanks GBAtemp staff for these features and the more slick site design!

Cheers!


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Meaning that your settings are like so but won't work?
> Must be a bug?


I think you'd checkmark the first box to do what it's doing, but as you can see, it's not checkmarked.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I think you'd checkmark the first box to do what it's doing, but as you can see, it's not checkmarked.


Yeah, must be a bug. 
Have in mind that this is totally new and needs improvement. I personally have those checked.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yeah, must be a bug.
> Have in mind that this is totally new and needs improvement. I personally have those checked.


what happens when you uncheck them?  does the notification symbol disappear after clicking on the bell icon?  that's what it was doing before.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> what happens when you uncheck them?  does the notification symbol disappear after clicking on the bell icon?  that's what it was doing before.


Lemme see. Yo! quote me in 1 minute to see


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2021)

Nooooo, my shoutboxxx   

Can we modify the "New profile posts" tab to only show profile posts and not comments/replies to them? Like it was before?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Lemme see. Yo! quote me in 1 minute to see


what happened?


----------



## Aheago (Sep 24, 2021)

Is anyone else a little confused on how to install the “app” ? I think I’m looking right past the button


----------



## Mister_X (Sep 24, 2021)

Good change! Congrats!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2021)

Just signed in.. I thought this would take a few days to get it going, but it was really quick.. Good job guys!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


>


Something's off…


----------



## djpannda (Sep 24, 2021)

that was fast!!.. oh no all my likes.... they are gone forever!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> what happened?


After unchecking:



And then your quote:


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2021)

@JuanMena the edit menu should show now, if it persists please PM me.


----------



## Aheago (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> @JuanMena the edit menu should show now, if it persists please PM me.


The right handed navigation menu option in preferences doesnt seem to work currently 

Nor does the option to install the app from the circles menu on the OP(not there)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> @JuanMena the edit menu should show now, if it persists please PM me.


Yes, I just edited my previous post. Thanks for fixing.
Sorry for bothering, I have big fingers and often type 2 keys.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 24, 2021)

@shaunj66. All versions from 1 through today are always awesome! Good job!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 24, 2021)

@shaunj66. And sorry about the double posts. By the way, I am here to stay forever. GBATEMP is my absolutely favorite!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2021)

I noticed the feedback thread for TempStyle 3 was closed. Is there going to be one for 3.2 as well? I already have a couple of things I'd like to mention.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2021)

Good job and thanks for your work !
It was faster than I thought.

here is the first thing I noticed on desktop : I can't set the view to widescreen (wide icon at the bottom left of the page), it stays centered.

Other issues will be reported later 
You still have a lot of work planed.

Edit:
And now it works...
don't worry then


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2021)

Well that was a quick transition... I like it


----------



## DonCaballero (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm feeling it! Congratulations to everyone involved and thank you for making this such a pleasant board. I promise to keep up the shitposting, might even up my game!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2021)

Edit: Fix'd


----------



## TheZander (Sep 24, 2021)

Hey congrats on getting the update going really nice work! The only issue i've come across so far is my level apparently didn't update correctly. From what I recall I think I was level 21 prior to change over and had 30000 xp opposed to 3000. It's not a big deal or anything I just thought it was worth mentioning. Once again great job bringing Temp into 2021. Let's all hope XenForo doesnt drop another version of this stuff next month.


----------



## Milozaki (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice update!


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe we should make Temp mode an annual event, it was kind of fun.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2021)

help > about gbatemp : it's back to 2020 
it was fixed on the temporary GBAtemp forumTEMP

There are so much to changed or fix, don't worry about small things like that. we will fix everything with time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2021)

Congratulations for your awesome and brilliant Update.
And so fast !!!! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## fst312 (Sep 24, 2021)

I guess I have to get use to the reaction part of, something I never thought would ever be part of gbatemp, I felt like my first trophy though called me a new member.


----------



## MSearles (Sep 24, 2021)

.


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks really nice!


----------



## MSearles (Sep 24, 2021)

The website looks fucking amazing now. That is all.


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 24, 2021)

New style looks great!


----------



## HtheB (Sep 24, 2021)

Can't go left and right anymore once you click on an image at the meme box


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm sure all the new stuff is nice, but all I'm really looking for is to be able to recreate the old look I had. The light theme is a bit too bright for me right now so I'd like to be able to customise it a little bit.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 24, 2021)

Can you still hide certain forums or has that feature been nicked?


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks for all your work! (Wow it sure feels weird actually posting here after months.)
One bug I've noticed is unreadable text colour on the page navigation.



And two questions:
1. Where can I customise the main page now?
2. Is there a way to make the recent status updates widgets smaller, maybe showing fewer updates, like it was before the update? It takes up quite a bit of vertical space on mobile.
Thanks again!


----------



## crabycowman123 (Sep 24, 2021)

Test reply to see if I can reply without JavaScript

edit: yay it worked


----------



## Shuny (Sep 24, 2021)

Great work. Probably will take a bit of time to get used to it !


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2021)

Everyone now has two blogs ?
they both have the same Blog's name and description too, but have different "blog entry" count.
I think one has been migrated almost correctly, but the other one is just empty.

The empty one has the correct number of entries displayed (but none listed)
the migrated one has twice the number of entries displayed (twice the migrated count, but they are correctly migrated only once)

I have 22 entries.
the empty blog says 22.
the migrated one says 44.



probably a migration bug, but what should we do about it ?
delete the one we don't need ? will it be done in batch ? can we rename it and use it for another thing we want ?


----------



## Ozito (Sep 24, 2021)

OoooooooooweeEEE! Lookin fresh papi!


----------



## Moametal (Sep 24, 2021)

terrible bad changes

admin ban me or I post pure hentai


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 24, 2021)

9May I inquire if the text next to the navigation buttons that indicate the page one is currently perusing can be made a bit lighter?

It is a bit difficult to discern at the moment.



Thanks.

Edit: After posting, the site goes immediately to the top. I find this not comfortable.

And it does the same if you view an image in a post. Is that default behavior? It happened in v7. At least, to me.


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm probably the only one who doesn't like everything. Somehow the icons bother me because they are too big and the most important thing (content) has to adapt. The font size fits the icons, pics, thumbs, anything that isn't font is too big.
- less (smaller) is more !! - 
Note; Im a cellpohne user!

But I also have to say good job done to everyone. Ps; Criticism is always good - it gets boring when everything is perfect ;-)


----------



## Frankbel (Sep 24, 2021)

I am a member!
Hooray!


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 24, 2021)

Merging all the sub forums was a HORRIBLE idea. Its incredibly awkward now. Where there were 5 switch sub forums there's now 12 (TWELVE) prefix filters. How exactly does this make it easier and more intuitive to navigate?

Also can't you update the smilies from the 90's to something modern?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 24, 2021)

Nicely done. Looks great!


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Sep 24, 2021)

Damn guys, this is SLICK! Kudos to everyone at GBATemp for handling the move so quickly.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## WG481 (Sep 24, 2021)

James_ said:


> finally, the dislike button
> 
> View attachment 276800


Facebook be like


----------



## 3DSBricker (Sep 24, 2021)

I already noticed some other forums and this site look a bit similar. Only they had multiple reactions. Would've been nice if those reactions were here too instead of just a like button. Nice to see they're here too now


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 24, 2021)

It's gonna take a while for me to get used to this


----------



## linuxares (Sep 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> It's gonna take a while for me to get used to this


Just turn on Darkmode and enjoy :3


----------



## Working_Goose (Sep 24, 2021)

Thanks, looks absolute **** shit on mobile.
now I can no longer surf here on the go


----------



## Tomato123 (Sep 24, 2021)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Thanks, looks absolute **** shit on mobile.
> now I can no longer surf here on the go


That was just a bug. Seems fixed now.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Sep 24, 2021)

Where's the tomato juice theme??


----------



## buckchow (Sep 24, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Merging all the sub forums was a HORRIBLE idea. Its incredibly awkward now. Where there were 5 switch sub forums there's now 12 (TWELVE) prefix filters. How exactly does this make it easier and more intuitive to navigate?


It's a complete clusterfuck. Either it's a mistake that will mercifully be fixed (very doubtful based on the filters that have been defined) or zero meaningful thought was put into it. 

An OPTION to merge multiple categories of interest together to make custom sub-forums is the sane approach. That retains order of some kind by default and gives users a wonderful amount of flexibility to customize their experience. Throwing every message ever for an entire console into the same bucket, and not even having filters (single or combo) that directly correspond to the previous sub-forum breakdown? Utterly insane. 

This reminds me of some of some other forum software that thinks a thread with thousands of messages should all be on one huge page that's impossible to navigate. No thought involved, just somebody shitting "features" onto the net. After all, most people have developed virtually infinite tolerance for poor design choices, right?


----------



## fledge68 (Sep 24, 2021)

This is going to take some getting used to.

thank god all the links i have saved in my firefox favorites still work or else i would have a hell of a time finding everything again.

not thrilled with all the wii subforums mashed into one. using those colored buttons helps a little but i don't like that usb loader gx and wiiflow lite are listed under hacking. wouldn't homebrew be better?


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 24, 2021)

Not sure what to make of groups, as someone who goes in and out of topics depending on the subject, the 'join to post' feature feels annoying. 

I can't remember, how do you remove certain topics from recent content?


----------



## buckchow (Sep 24, 2021)

fledge68 said:


> not thrilled with all the wii subforums mashed into one. using those colored buttons helps a little but i don't like that usb loader gx and wiiflow lite are listed under hacking. wouldn't homebrew be better?


Yep. The problem more generally is how they automatically split everything in forums like "Emulation and Homebrew" into two different filter categories. It's just chaos. "Let's randomly guess where each topic should go and maybe (probably not) fix each one as individual complaints come in! Brilliant!" Madness.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2021)

WTF...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2021)

I hate it change it back


----------



## Lacius (Sep 24, 2021)

I've got two-factor authentication enabled, but now it no longer asks for it.


----------



## Oswarlan (Sep 24, 2021)

Toggle width feature doesn't seem to be saving? Don't have any cookie blocking turned on either.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2021)

Ooh, shiny.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2021)

god everything is stuck in the middle of the screen it's like the site was designed for a phone! no more widescreen


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 24, 2021)

Woah, this is big!


----------



## ChiefReginod (Sep 24, 2021)

Personally, I feel that the less subcategories there are, the better. It's kind of off-putting if you have to click 4 different subcategories jut to see the latest Wii-related posts, for example. So I really like the new flare type setup since it makes all of that optional.

Display-wise, everything's looking good here. The new design looks cool while not straying too far from the feel of the previous design. I'm not seeing the "designed for mobile" thing some others are talking about. It just looks like a more modern version of the previous desktop design. Maybe it's a resolution issue?

The push notifications feature is awesome to finally have, too.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 24, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Just turn on Darkmode and enjoy :3


Already did.


----------



## -Asher (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks so clean, good job


----------



## ZeroFX (Sep 24, 2021)

Good


----------



## buckchow (Sep 24, 2021)

ChiefReginod said:


> Personally, I feel that the less subcategories there are, the better. It's kind of off-putting if you have to click 4 different subcategories jut to see the latest Wii-related posts, for example. So I really like the new flare type setup since it makes all of that optional.


You like that countless labels are wrong so that the filtering doesn't work as intended? Do you also like it when you plunk text into a dysfunctional search page (think Amazon and DuckDuckGo) only to receive a barrage of off-topic results and little or nothing that you actually wanted or expected? I'm keen on demystifying on what makes anyone actually believe that there isn't a problem that needs to be solved.


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 24, 2021)

fledge68 said:


> not thrilled with all the wii subforums mashed into one. using those colored buttons helps a little but i don't like that usb loader gx and wiiflow lite are listed under hacking. wouldn't homebrew be better?



It seems like it was a deliberate change too, since I know that an XenForo upgrade from 1.5.x to 2.x.x doesn't normally reset your node and forum list. And some forum ID's have changed too e.g. Wii changed from 104 to 105.

As far as I'm aware you can't undo merged subforums, so it's likely stuck like this unless they reimport a database backup or manually restore everything.

EDIT: I read the comments before reading the first post, which was a mistake. But now that I've read the first post i can say that I don't think it'll increase engagement and visibility. In my opinion it just makes each section look messy and I expect new threads to get buried quickly, which will end up turning people off.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

@godreborn
Dude! I've been messing around with the Preference settings, and it's definitely not working.

BUT have you noticed this?




Might be a temporal solution?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

yes, I'm aware of that.  you can click mark read, but it's an unnecessary extra step.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

thanks though @JuanMena .


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yes, I'm aware of that.  you can click mark read, but it's an unnecessary extra step.


Yeah. Feels weird.


----------



## Sm0k3r83 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hate it, post are going to get buried soo fast. Will probably visit here a lot less now.


----------



## Sterophonick (Sep 24, 2021)

Dang this new look is TIGHT


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 24, 2021)

hmm interesting


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2021)

can't do custom colors anymore i'm stuck with that fugly orange


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 24, 2021)

Sounds like I update the van


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 24, 2021)

where's the quick link to the meme box from the home page block for it? used it all the time and now it's gone


----------



## fledge68 (Sep 24, 2021)

blackb0x said:


> It seems like it was a deliberate change too, since I know that an XenForo upgrade from 1.5.x to 2.x.x doesn't normally reset your node and forum list. And some forum ID's have changed too e.g. Wii changed from 104 to 105.
> 
> As far as I'm aware you can't undo merged subforums, so it's likely stuck like this unless they reimport a database backup or manually restore everything.


I also noticed the thread titles are really hard to tell the difference between a  thread with new posts and a thread that's been read.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Sep 24, 2021)

buckchow said:


> You like that countless labels are wrong so that the filtering doesn't work as intended? Do you also like it when you plunk text into a dysfunctional search page (think Amazon and DuckDuckGo) only to receive a barrage of off-topic results and little or nothing that you actually wanted or expected? I'm keen on demystifying on what makes anyone actually believe that there isn't a problem that needs to be solved.


Whatever the theory was before, the reality was that I'd end up having to search through each sub-forum anyway since a lot of posts could have fit in any one of them. In my experience searching for the more obscure bits of info on this site, this was always more the rule than the exception.

Since we can specify now that a topic applies to more than one category, this (in theory) should give us more control over both post categorization and searches.

I'm not sure I see how this is a downgrade? I'm open to changing my mind on this but I'm not really seeing what makes it worse.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice work so far. Will be giving it a run through properly now.

"now aptly called tempStyle 3.2"
I dare say you missed a trick there and could have had 3.11.


----------



## buckchow (Sep 24, 2021)

ChiefReginod said:


> Whatever the theory was before, the reality was that I'd end up having to search through each sub-forum anyway since a lot of posts could have fit in any one of them. In my experience searching for the more obscure bits of info on this site, this was always more the rule than the exception.
> 
> Since we can specify now that a topic applies to more than one category, this (in theory) should give us more control over both post categorization and searches.
> 
> I'm not sure I see how this is a downgrade? I'm open to changing my mind on this but I'm not really seeing what makes it worse.


My recollection is that the old search function allowed you to specify a starting point anywhere you liked in the tree structure of the forum (to search all forums at and below that point), so I'm surprised you had that problem. If you're referring to manual browsing as searching, then yes, entering each forum is mildly tedious (I did it most days), but mutilating their organization as the new site is doing is far from an ideal solution. "In theory" we have more control as you say, but as I and others have noticed the labels such as "Emulation" and "Homebrew" seem to be guesses of which category each thread belongs in since those topics were all under "Emulation and Homebrew" before. Every wrong guess by whatever method they used of categorizing those threads makes the new filters inaccurate.

If a new console launches, I naturally very firmly support the use of more fine-grained filtering options from the beginning. For long-established consoles, nobody is going to go through and both manually and accurately reclassify every single thread, so the logical (to me) default is to retain the previous organization and make merging the sub-forums the option. The previous order would be retained for those who want it, and customizable disorder is available to those who prefer to have potentially unrelated topics mingle. Everybody could be happy... maybe?


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 24, 2021)

fledge68 said:


> I also noticed the thread titles are really hard to tell the difference between a  thread with new posts and a thread that's been read.



Yeah, that seems like an error as the weight is set to 600 instead of bold.

I've already got Violentmonkey installed, so I made a little mod.


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name        GBAtemp theme tweaks
// @match       https://gbatemp.net/forums/*
// @version     0.0.1
// @author      blackb0x
// @grant       GM_addStyle
// @run-at      document-start
// ==/UserScript==

GM_addStyle(`
    .is-unread .structItem-title {
        font-weight: bold !important;
    }
`);
```

Someone could retheme the whole website this way if they wanted to. But hopefully they fix the issues so that this won't be required.


----------



## Exiron (Sep 24, 2021)

Meme box doesn't have gallery mode anymore :c


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2021)

How do I save the expand mode so it's universally applied to all pages? It doesn't seem to be saving it? not trying to be ungrateful, not my intent, but just wondering


----------



## Brawl345 (Sep 24, 2021)

Very bad contrast overall. Is there also a way to completely hide the sidebar without resorting to userstyles? Also, the new forum structure is bad, prefixes don't replace subforums, especially not when searching.


----------



## thekarter104 (Sep 24, 2021)

This is very cool, but is there a way to disable autoplaying game videos on every topic you visit? I understand it's interesting to see the games, but those autoplay videos eat up so much data.
Not sure if it happens when connected on a mobile network directly, but they autoplay on my tablet connected to a mobile hotspot, eating up the data...


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 24, 2021)

Ooooh! I love it... shiny new features and stuff. I'm probably not going to use it but it's nice to know that it's there. Great work guys. I didn't even expect the upgrade would be that fast.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2021)

Very nice!
Categories are definitely a lot more confusing to me however.


----------



## Brawl345 (Sep 24, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I've got two-factor authentication enabled, but now it no longer asks for it.


Was wondering the same, did you check "Trust this device" before the update? On my phone it just asked, but not on the desktop. Will probably ask again in ~30 days.


----------



## Zkajavier (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't really like that you mixed all the subforums, I think it will actually just quickly bury even kind of active threads, but oh well, the rest looks exceptionaly great. Congrats on the milestone.


----------



## Lacius (Sep 24, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Was wondering the same, did you check "Trust this device" before the update? On my phone it just asked, but not on the desktop. Will probably ask again in ~30 days.


Yeah, that's probably it. I'm so used to using two-factor authentication every 30 days that I was alarmed it didn't happen this time.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Okay, I'm on PC, and it looks terrible.





Kudos to giving us a wide toggle, but how do you make it stick? I don't want to click this every time I click on another page or reload the current page.

Also, rip the trading section's subforums. I used to like checking the WTB, WTS and WTT subforums separately. Now everything's mixed.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> Kudos to giving us a wide toggle, but how do you make it stick? I don't want to click this every time I click on another page or reload the current page.


For me, this option permanently sticks


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> For me, this option permanently sticks


I wish I could have the experience you're having.


----------



## Arcade2019 (Sep 25, 2021)

Don't like the fact the sub-forums are gone. No idea where I'm going for what now. Used to be able to do it blind-folded!


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Arcade2019 said:


> Don't like the fact the sub-forums are gone. No idea where I'm going for what now. Used to be able to do it blind-folded!


You can pick a category/tag once you land on a consoles page.



Personally I think this is more intuitive since I can go directly to the kind of thing I want to see.
What don't you like about it?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 25, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> I wish I could have the experience you're having.


It stuck for me after I went to the home page, toggled it a couple times, then refreshed.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It stuck for me after I went to the home page, toggled it a couple times, then refreshed.


Nice, thanks for the tip. That didn't work for me, but what did work was toggling it once, and then toggling dark mode to light, then refreshing. That made the width stick. Then I could toggle light back to dark and it still sticks.


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> Also, rip the trading section's subforums. I used to like checking the WTB, WTS and WTT subforums separately. Now everything's mixed.


Like with the other subforums, you can just filter by tag:


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Like with the other subforums, you can just filter by tag:
> View attachment 276901


Can you do the same for subscriptions, so you only get an email when someone posts in the WTT subforum, for example?


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> Can you do the same for subscriptions, so you only get an email when someone posts in the WTT thread, for example?


Nothing I can find that does that, sorry!
Perhaps you could send that in the feedback thread? I do agree it would be useful.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Nothing I can find that does that, sorry!
> Perhaps you could send that in the feedback thread? I do agree it would be useful.


Donezo.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Sep 25, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 276784
> 
> *Welcome to GBAtemp v8! Powered by Xenforo 2*​
> Dear Tempers,​Welcome to the biggest update to GBAtemp ever! If things look a little different to you, that's because after months of gruelling work we are pleased to announce that GBAtemp is now running on the latest Xenforo forum software. After nearly 9 years of running on an aging and restrictive version of the platform, we have re-built the entire website from the ground-up for Xenforo 2.
> ...







> *Have I lost any data during this update?*
> A: You shouldn't have lost any data except for that you posted during the TEMPORARY mode as mentioned several times by staff.



Haaah...so that explains why my statuses vanished - gosh dang it :/ well that blows....Anyway I love the new layout and how it looks, the whole emote (yes, I had to point it out lol...cause only website I know that had this feature) thing is like Facebook, but i love it not bad. 

now I am gonna wonder where the heck am I gonna update the layout to Cherry blossom e u e...


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

HinaNaru Cutie said:


> now I am gonna wonder where the heck am I gonna update the layout to Cherry blossom e u e...


Head down here right at the bottom:




Then pick it from the list:




Alternatively, you can directly visit the URL for it: https://gbatemp.net/misc/style?style_id=18


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

I noticed notifications doesn't work the same way. Now I have to click on the notification itself, or click Mark as read, to get the number to go.
Before the update I just had to open the notification panel to clear the notification number.
Like that


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

I have some problem trying to go on switch hacking forum


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

Wait, did all switch subforum get merged into 1 ?
All my bookmarks doesn't work anymore.
And the switch forum here
https://gbatemp.net/forums/nintendo-switch.283/

Seems to have all threads from all previous subforums


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> Wait, did all switch subforum get merged into 1 ?
> All my bookmark doesn't work anymore
> And the switch forum
> https://gbatemp.net/forums/nintendo-switch.283/
> ...



This is covered in the OP:


shaunj66 said:


> Forum Structure​The biggest change you may immediately notice is the forum structure. There are still forums for individual platforms such as Nintendo Switch etc. but we have greatly reduced the number of available forums and sub-forums. System sub-forums are now gone and are replaced with thread prefixes/tags such as Hacking, Homebrew, Tutorials etc. We made this decision in an effort to increase engagement and visibility of threads and hope this change will benefit everyone. If you prefer, you can still filter forums by thread prefix/type etc.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> This is covered in the OP:


I'm not really a big fan of that


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> I'm not really a big fan of that


Personally I don't find it to be too much difference since you can click on a specific tag to see all the threads meeting that tag, and if you want to bookmark those areas you can either bookmark the tags page or make your own filter and tag that.

The only thing that sucks, as someone brought up, is that you can't subscribe to new threads in  specific tags.


----------



## Nikokaro (Sep 25, 2021)

What happened to GIFS as avatars ? Are they not working anymore? The animation is not shown anywhere! I have tried several times. The image is not broken, it's static. Simply, the animation does not work anymore!!!


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Sep 25, 2021)

Seriel said:


> Head down here right at the bottom:
> View attachment 276909
> 
> Then pick it from the list:
> ...


Ah thank you so much ♡♡


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 25, 2021)

Guess the best compromise, would be to give a subform layout option.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Sep 25, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 276784
> 
> *Welcome to GBAtemp v8! Powered by Xenforo 2*​
> Dear Tempers,​Welcome to the biggest update to GBAtemp ever! If things look a little different to you, that's because after months of gruelling work we are pleased to announce that GBAtemp is now running on the latest Xenforo forum software. After nearly 9 years of running on an aging and restrictive version of the platform, we have re-built the entire website from the ground-up for Xenforo 2.
> ...



Another thing to add on um it would've been nice if we could have a block option to avoid weirdos from getting at others like that.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

Posible to open the profile panel by default?
It's close and I have to open it, I would like to see it open by default


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 25, 2021)

WOW!!!! Have REACTION buttons!!!!   PLUS! Have special emoji enabled! Thanks!


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 25, 2021)

I also noticed the left and right arrows from switching memes, when looking at memes from the homepage, doesn't appear, I have to close the image and open another


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 25, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> The first thing you noticed when you landed on GBAtemp v8 was that the Game Center was missing, right? It had become such an important part of your life and now it's all gone.


There was a Game Centre thing? Never knew.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 25, 2021)

Will NFO style make a return, or is it now permanently dead and gone?


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 25, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> It's close and I have to open it, I would like to see it open by default


That's likely done to compress posts so that you don't need to scroll as much.

You could install Violentmonkey and add this script.


```
// ==UserScript==
// @name        GBAtemp theme tweaks
// @match       https://gbatemp.net/forums/*
// @match       https://gbatemp.net/threads/*
// @version     0.0.1
// @author      blackb0x
// @grant       GM_addStyle
// @run-at      document-start
// ==/UserScript==

GM_addStyle(`
    .uix_messagePostBitWrapper .thThreads__message-userExtras {
        height: auto !important;
    }
    .uix_messagePostBitWrapper .thThreads__userExtra--toggle {
        display: none !important;
    }
`);
```


----------



## K3N1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Looking nice


----------



## Seriel (Sep 25, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Will NFO style make a return, or is it now permanently dead and gone?


It was always a temporary thing, the only reason it stayed so long was because people liked it enough for shaun to not delete it. But he always did say that when it breaks it will be removed.

And with the entire site being rewritten, I don't think there's much point in writing it all again just for the sake of a joke or the few people who enjoyed it.

I hope that next april fools has a unique joke rather than return of the NFO theme, because that wouldn't be as funny or dramatic twice in a row.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 25, 2021)

ads are broken on mobile and feel like they’ve been slapped randomly on the screen. please fix this.





the video ad covers up most of the screen and theres no way to close it


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 25, 2021)

I was wondering why it didn't work on tapatalk, now I know why


----------



## fst312 (Sep 25, 2021)

I want the new comer trophy


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 25, 2021)

Testing 1-2-3...



.. oh yeah!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2021)

THANK YOU for not making mobile optimised garbage like some websites *cough* reddit *cough* *cough*


----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't expect that fast btw is a great work.


----------



## KimKong (Sep 25, 2021)

Very cool! Nice work on this new update!


----------



## Augusto101 (Sep 25, 2021)

Excellent update!!! Keep it up.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 25, 2021)

Did you take the ability for custom banners for non-patrons overnight or I can't just find it? 
ALSO FINALLY TWEMOJI SUPPORT


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)

YO!


----------



## Costello (Sep 25, 2021)

FYI
an update was posted here regarding the bugs and whatnot:
https://gbatemp.net/posts/9610301/

Keep sending us your feedback. It will probably take weeks, but we will do our best to make GBAtemp v8 most excellent!


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 25, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## Frankbel (Sep 25, 2021)

I see we have lost the progressive ID number of user registration.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## peteruk (Sep 25, 2021)

I gave it some time before replying here so I'd be able to give my true feelings.

The overall look and feel of the site now is great, it's super slick and very responsive. Something which couldn't always be said about the previous version.

I like that the 'Mark Forums Read' button is back again, it was a gripe on the old software for me when it was removed.

I do have one gripe though, and in fact it's kind of a game changer for me.....  So you blended in all the console sub forums in to a single forum. For example, instead of having 7 or 8 Switch sub forums it's now all lumped in to 1.  I find this incredibly awkward to browse through, you've got trinket posts mixed in with game save posts and hacking posts.  There is not any order to this.

Please know it's not a criticism of the site or the Admin or the staff, of which I'm very grateful to you all.  I'm just feeding back that it's a bit of a manic mess now (perhaps just me?? I've not read the million posts before mine) and it kind of puts me off a little bit from browsing.

Thanks.


----------



## Maeson (Sep 25, 2021)

peteruk said:


> I do have one gripe though, and in fact it's kind of a game changer for me.....  So you blended in all the console sub forums in to a single forum. For example, instead of having 7 or 8 Switch sub forums it's now all lumped in to 1.  I find this incredibly awkward to browse through, you've got trinket posts mixed in with game save posts and hacking posts.  There is not any order to this.
> 
> Please know it's not a criticism of the site or the Admin or the staff, of which I'm very grateful to you all.  I'm just feeding back that it's a bit of a manic mess now (perhaps just me?? I've not read the million posts before mine) and it kind of puts me off a little bit from browsing.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, that's the one thing I surely don't like. For one, it's a very easy way to bury lots of new/specific threads under the popular ones that are constantly being bumped on each "forum", and two, even with the tags, which might not even be used well or the existing tags might not relate well with a type of post a user could make (making you do more searching than needed), navigation is slower and cumbersome, not to mention some threads have multiple tags so searching for a specific type of thread can bring unwanted results, and some don't have any. 

Just taking a quick look at the Wii boards for example I can see lots of threads tagged with "Hacking" that have nothing to do with, well, actually hacking anything, just trying to solve issues; and Homebrew and Homebrew app tags are used interchangeably so I even wonder which use case each one has. And lots of stickies are gone.

The subforum for older systems (PS1, PS2, GC, GBA etc) is also very messy for this reason, specially since before GBA had their own subforums and now everything is clusted together. 

I can adapt to changes, but this makes navigation worse than how it was before. Sure, I can type several tags to search for something specific, but before it was one or two clicks away, I didn't even need the keyboard... And apparently doesn't work?

I tried with tags GBA and Translation, but it doesn't show me anything related to Translations, just GBA. I might be doing something wrong, it's entirely possible though.  Looking only for Translations, I see several threads missing, which I would bet it's because they're tagged as Hacking, but when looking at that tag, I see countless threads about flashcart issues (which again, nothing to do with hacking itself).

 Just like peteruk, don't take this as an attack or in a hostile way, most changes seem to be for the better, and I'm sure there will be further fixes and tweaks, but as it is right now, it's going to be a pain for both people looking for threads and people making threads that will be easily lost in the shuffle. Growing pains, I suppose.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 25, 2021)

MaeseJesus said:


> Yes, that's the one thing I surely don't like. For one, it's a very easy way to bury lots of new/specific threads under the popular ones that are constantly being bumped on each "forum", and two, even with the tags, which might not even be used well or the existing tags might not relate well with a type of post a user could make (making you do more searching than needed), navigation is slower and cumbersome, not to mention some threads have multiple tags so searching for a specific type of thread can bring unwanted results, and some don't have any.
> 
> Just taking a quick look at the Wii boards for example I can see lots of threads tagged with "Hacking" that have nothing to do with, well, actually hacking anything, just trying to solve issues; and Homebrew and Homebrew app tags are used interchangeably so I even wonder which use case each one has. And lots of stickies are gone.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is exactly what I was trying to say but you said it much better than I did and in a lot more depth.

Hopefully there's something that can be done to make things more organised without too much work for the Admins/Mods/Staff etc...


----------



## Jayro (Sep 25, 2021)

@shaunj66 and @Costello I have a bug where my profile pic only shows partially on mobile when looking at my Blog entries.


----------



## RealYoti (Sep 25, 2021)

All my watched forums are gone, "nice".


----------



## ORelio (Sep 25, 2021)

Congrats for this feat! We can immediately feel the amount of work that went in this update


----------



## SkyDX (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for the nice update! Wide-Mode doesn't seem to stick for me though on Windows 11 with Firefox 92.0, as soon as I reload or access a new page it is back to narrow


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)

Got the atariage vibe to it


----------



## Hambrew (Sep 25, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Rather than just "Liking" content you can now also choose to react with 'Love', 'Laugh', 'Wow', 'Sad' or 'Angry' reactions.


Gives off Facebook vibes ngl. Still does look like these new reactions will be very very useful.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 25, 2021)

I have so much respect for your commitment to this site. You guys are awesome!


----------



## SDA (Sep 25, 2021)

What do I have to say? The whole site is _completely_ different now!


----------



## JacobM (Sep 25, 2021)

Ah! Congrats! Here I thought my issue logging into Tapatalk was due to upgrading phones yesterday. I guess my timing coincided perfectly with the GBATemp massive overhaul. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/unable-...k-after-switching-phones.600197/#post-9610617


----------



## PaulR (Sep 25, 2021)

I feel pretty.


----------



## ExZardoz (Sep 25, 2021)

....and it's so damn cool!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)

I found something kinda wacky.

Thought that the thread that says: "About General Discussions" was something related to the site. 
When ai clicked on it, it prompted me with "Insufficient Privileges" because it's a thread on a *private group*.





*Can you guys/staff/administrators make something to let everyone know when a thread belongs to a Group? I dunno... a symbol to let us know. 
For instance, EOF threads has ! at the beginning of each EOF thread, and everyone recognizes that as "EOF Thread".*


----------



## Nomi20 (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh my god I love this! Everything especially on mobile feels so much smoother I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## fate6 (Sep 25, 2021)

I have no interest in this "groups" feature yet im seeing their posts on the recent posts box, is it possible to hide them?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2021)

Awesomesauce!


----------



## fledge68 (Sep 25, 2021)

one last gripe -  the colored prefixes/tags for each console forum should have been the titles of all the subforums that were there before they were all merged together. instead of crazy things like homebrew, homebrew app, homebrew game, emulator, hacking.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Got the atariage vibe to it


That was exactly my first thought, especially profile posts lol


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 25, 2021)

My apologies if this has already been asked elsewhere in the thread, but are there currently any estimates on when the account upgrade system will go live?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Post reactions​Rather than just "Liking" content you can now also choose to react with 'Love', 'Laugh', 'Wow', 'Sad' or 'Angry' reactions. On desktop this is done by hovering over the usual Like button but on Mobile you must hold down the Like button for the menu to appear. We will be reviewing use of these reactions and may make changes to the feature later on if it becomes misused.


This reminds me of Facebook...


----------



## Pleng (Sep 26, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/new shows I'm on page 1 of 15.

When I click next I get redirected to https://gbatemp.net/new/?page=2, but the content is still the same and I am still told that I'm on page 1 of 15...

Also the text in content is too small on mobile to be comfortable to read with my old eyes.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 26, 2021)

Would be cool to be able to edit title or delete our own threads... without asking for a mod or report the thread.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

Pleng said:


> Also the text in content is too small on mobile to be comfortable to read with my old eyes.


You can change the font size on your Preferences


----------



## SmokeFox (Sep 26, 2021)

That is nice indeed, i hope along with the V8 comes the news of a exploitable bug at switch/switch lite. Just guessing.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 26, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You can change the font size on your Preferences


Thanks.


----------



## fst312 (Sep 26, 2021)

Should this really be an option, I’m on mobile almost 100% of the time but I’m not sure about others but I think it will be messed up if someone deletes a users account as a joke in their family or a friend, especially if your a user that’s been here for many years.


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2021)

fst312 said:


> Should this really be an option, I’m on mobile almost 100% of the time but I’m not sure about others but I think it will be messed up if someone deletes a users account as a joke in their family or a friend, especially if your a user that’s been here for many years.


don't worry like on every site there is a grace period, your account is basically on hold for like a week, and if you decide to change your mind within that time frame you can still do it.

regarding account deletions more generally it's now something that every site is forced to do, it's a GDPR (EU) requirement to allow users to delete their accounts so ... we can either do it manually, which puts a big strain on the admin team, or let people do it themselves.


----------



## Spectro87 (Sep 26, 2021)

This is one of the best looking XenForos I've seen.


----------



## gamewitch (Sep 26, 2021)

Man I can tell I'm not around here much any more, seems like every time I thin to poke my head in here again the site layout has changed since the last time


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

fst312 said:


> Should this really be an option, I’m on mobile almost 100% of the time but I’m not sure about others but I think it will be messed up if someone deletes a users account as a joke in their family or a friend, especially if your a user that’s been here for many years.


You have to put your password in order to confirm Seppuku.

Unless you're willingly giving away your password, then, no... In my opinion it's not that dangerous.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2021)

where the fuck are custom colors that orange has to gooooooooo


----------



## NeoGranzon (Sep 26, 2021)

I like the new interface of the site and the possibility of being able to install it as an app on your smartphone!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 26, 2021)

PrincessLillie said:


> This reminds me of Facebook...


Also on other website, examples Simtropolis form Simcity games! I like it!


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 26, 2021)

Dope


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 26, 2021)

Costello said:


> don't worry like on every site there is a grace period, your account is basically on hold for like a week, and if you decide to change your mind within that time frame you can still do it.
> 
> regarding account deletions more generally it's now something that every site is forced to do, it's a GDPR (EU) requirement to allow users to delete their accounts so ... we can either do it manually, which puts a big strain on the admin team, or let people do it themselves.


About letting peoples doing things themselves, what about that?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-gbatemp-v8.600093/post-9611185

Thanks


----------



## Yokimari (Sep 26, 2021)

Yay! Looks wonderful, happy to see another step in GBAtemp's evolution.


----------



## stylo (Sep 26, 2021)

Finally dark mode!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Pokepicker (Sep 26, 2021)

I just noticed that the colors of the font in a quote arent the most readable.
@tj_cool


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 26, 2021)

I hate the forum prefix thing.

Makes following threads much more difficult, having them all mashed up together under a sub forum.

Previously, there was a logical category in where to find you favorite threads. Now, seems like finding a needle in a stack of needles.

I hate it, one has to play around with the tags, go down. See results. Go up, play around with the tags, go down. 

When posting the reply, the page goes up immediately to the top, for some reason.

All this in mobile.

The site looks great, but it's usability came down quite a bit.

Please, rethink the tag part. It makes the site so hard to navigate...


----------



## TigerTiger (Sep 26, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> About letting peoples doing things themselves, what about that?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-gbatemp-v8.600093/post-9611185
> 
> Thanks


 I would like to second this!! It kind of continues from eyeliner's post above, but I'm mostly here to stalk translation projects and it seems a lot of them have automatically been assigned 'ROM Hacks' instead, making them hard to find.

Even if not whole titles (I understand this from an admin point of view), just tags would be really helpful! I would appreciate knowing if this would be considered at least, else I'm afraid I might end up reporting all my favourite threads to be changed and annoying the mods here


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 26, 2021)

time to grind trophies like a true completionist


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> About letting peoples doing things themselves, what about that?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-gbatemp-v8.600093/post-9611185
> 
> Thanks


Could have been worse.
On another forum I visit there is a time limit on when we can edit our own posts lol

It's not like thread renaming takes a lot of time to handle anyway, it hardly makes anyone waste time, so reporting is perfectly acceptable and reduce the risk of misuse I guess.


----------



## phonemonkey (Sep 27, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 276784
> 
> *Welcome to GBAtemp v8! Powered by Xenforo 2*​
> Dear Tempers,​Welcome to the biggest update to GBAtemp ever! If things look a little different to you, that's because after months of gruelling work we are pleased to announce that GBAtemp is now running on the latest Xenforo forum software. After nearly 9 years of running on an aging and restrictive version of the platform, we have re-built the entire website from the ground-up for Xenforo 2.
> ...


Great job all round.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you, guys, for the improvements. Been a Temper for a number of years now, and it always feels like home. Personally, I appreciate the new emoji reactions. Sounds silly, perhaps, but it's the little things for me.


----------



## lordelan (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for you hard work!


----------



## emmauss (Sep 27, 2021)

How do I disable the videos on the sidebar. By disable, I mean completely remove


----------



## Costello (Sep 27, 2021)

emmauss said:


> How do I disable the videos on the sidebar. By disable, I mean completely remove


there's a setting in your user account preferences, however, I'm very sorry but the setting is not working currently. Our ad network has been informed ("URGENT!!") we're waiting for an answer any minute now.

for the time being you can go ahead and make sure the setting is enabled (the setting is called "disable affiliate videos") and as soon as the ad networks addresses the problem, you'll be good.


----------



## emmauss (Sep 27, 2021)

Costello said:


> there's a setting in your user account preferences, however, I'm very sorry but the setting is not working currently. Our ad network has been informed ("URGENT!!") we're waiting for an answer any minute now.
> 
> for the time being you can go ahead and make sure the setting is enabled (the setting is called "disable affiliate videos") and as soon as the ad networks addresses the problem, you'll be good.


Ok, I have it already checked. I was wondering why it doesn't do anything


----------



## Rigle (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the changes, they are awesome!


----------



## ldeveraux (Sep 27, 2021)

Still can't hide blocks on the Desktop Homepage correctly, nor can you stop alerts that a new topic was created!


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 27, 2021)

I take it that forum blocking no longer works properly? Using the exclude option doesn't seem to do anything. Using the include option seems to hide everything regardless of what you select.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 27, 2021)

ldeveraux said:


> Still can't hide blocks on the Desktop Homepage correctly


I assume you mean the portal customization screen. Does it give any errors or does it outright not work.



ldeveraux said:


> nor can you stop alerts that a new topic was created!


Did you check your watched forums to see if the settings are correct?



ChaosEternal said:


> I take it that forum blocking no longer works properly? Using the exclude option doesn't seem to do anything. Using the include option seems to hide everything regardless of what you select.


Problem with the preferences screen. Can you try again?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> god everything is stuck in the middle of the screen it's like the site was designed for a phone! no more widescreen


Did you click this button on your site footer? 







blackb0x said:


> Yeah, that seems like an error as the weight is set to 600 instead of bold.
> 
> I've already got Violentmonkey installed, so I made a little mod.
> 
> ...


This script will no longer be necessary as we have adjusted font weights.



Nikokaro said:


> What happened to GIFS as avatars ? Are they not working anymore? The animation is not shown anywhere! I have tried several times. The image is not broken, it's static. Simply, the animation does not work anymore!!!


They were never a thing. We currently don't allow them and pages they worked on before were an oversight, sorry.



RichardTheKing said:


> Will NFO style make a return, or is it now permanently dead and gone?


Maybe patrons might get something special in the future...


----------



## ldeveraux (Sep 27, 2021)

tj_cool said:


> I assume you mean the portal customization screen. Does it give any errors or does it outright not work.


I actually meant within the settings, preferences screen. There used to be a place where you could disable the Recent Content box in Desktop mode for example, though can't seem to find it now!


tj_cool said:


> Did you check your watched forums to see if the settings are correct?


I'm not watching any forums. I'd really like the only alerts I receive to be when I'm quoted, receive message, etc. Not when a new thread is started.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 27, 2021)

tj_cool said:


> Problem with the preferences screen. Can you try again?


Awesome, it seems to be working now. Thanks for looking into that!



shaunj66 said:


> Maybe patrons might get something special in the future...


Speaking of patrons, do you guys currently have any estimates on when the account upgrades system will go live? Or is it more of a "it'll be done when it's done" sort of deal?

Also, is there any way to see the creation date of a thread in the Recent Content section without actually visiting it? Previously, hovering over the title would display the creation date of a thread alongside the original post iirc. It was pretty useful for determining if something was new or if I had just missed/forgotten about something old.


----------



## blackb0x (Sep 27, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> This script will no longer be necessary as we have adjusted font weights.


Awesome, thanks! It's really helped to differentiate between read and unread threads on mobile.


----------



## Delerious (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm already noticing a MASSIVE improvement on mobile. The site isn't randomly moving up and down while I'm skimming through or replying to threads anymore, which has been the biggest annoyance for me up 'til now.


----------



## Devin (Sep 27, 2021)

The new design is looking very sleek. Looking forward to customizing it when I get a chance.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 27, 2021)

ldeveraux said:


> I actually meant within the settings, preferences screen. There used to be a place where you could disable the Recent Content box in Desktop mode for example, though can't seem to find it now!


You must be looking for this option in the preferences page:



(it should actually work now; please ignore the blocks that aren't there in the first place)


ldeveraux said:


> I'm not watching any forums. I'd really like the only alerts I receive to be when I'm quoted, receive message, etc. Not when a new thread is started.


Strange, you should only get "new thread" alert for watched forums. According to my records, you have also received no such alerts, since you indeed have no watched forums.
Perhaps it is another similar alert that you are getting? I see you do have some watched threads, maybe they are from that?
Regardless, you can also change what types of alerts you do and don't want to receive on the bottom of the preferences page (collapsed section).


----------



## Pk11 (Sep 27, 2021)

emmauss said:


> Ok, I have it already checked. I was wondering why it doesn't do anything


fyi if you're able to do custom CSS (Safari can set a stylesheet in the last tab of Preferences, and most other desktop browsers at least have plugins that can) you can block it with:

```
#tyche_trendi_video_container {
    display: none!important; /* !important is required in Safari, probably not in anything else */
}
```

That's what I've done for the time being.


----------



## ldeveraux (Sep 27, 2021)

tj_cool said:


> You must be looking for this option in the preferences page:
> View attachment 277353
> (it should actually work now; please ignore the blocks that aren't there in the first place)


This is indeed strange, as I can't see that option in my preferences page:





tj_cool said:


> Strange, you should only get "new thread" alert for watched forums. According to my records, you have also received no such alerts, since you indeed have no watched forums.
> Perhaps it is another similar alert that you are getting? I see you do have some watched threads, maybe they are from that?
> Regardless, you can also change what types of alerts you do and don't want to receive on the bottom of the preferences page (collapsed section)


These are the Alerts I'm getting in the bell at the top. And I do get a number in red when anyone starts a new thread. Ideally I can eliminate that and the Trophy awards.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 27, 2021)

I apologize if this question has already been asked in one of the previous thirteen pages, but is there a way to revert the editor to the old style, without the WYSIWYG?


----------



## .Darky (Sep 27, 2021)

As many have already commented, I'm not really a fan of the way sub forums were changed to tags either, to be honest. It was more organized before, with stickies in each section giving the most relevant information. They're gone now. Guess we'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## fst312 (Sep 27, 2021)

Not sure if this is just a mobile thing but I use to always scroll down from time to time to see how many users a viewing the current page, not too much of a big deal but I don’t really see that right now. Also I’m still trying to earn my new comer trophy, maybe after this post I get it, I’ll look again but the last time I looked it seems there is only one person that has 2 trophies in this whole site at the moment.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Sep 28, 2021)

I'd love to make a suggestion. As I was getting used to the new UI I noticed that there's no longer the followed threads link I'm guessing that it was replaced by the bookmarks but IMO having both would be great as you can have certain "important" parts of the threads bookmarked and the entire thread saved just to periodically check up on it.
nvm I'm blind it's in a new spot


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Sep 28, 2021)

hay, guys, 
this new version of gbatemp is great 
i wasn't on the site for sometime now, so temp mode didn't bother me, 
the site's looking better than ever with the new stuff,
im loving the groups feature, it's kinda like on FB's groups, but with the posts being public here, unlike fb's which can be public or private. 
not sure if private groups here are a thing. 

thanx for the new features temp team, their so good to use


----------



## nitrozz (Sep 28, 2021)

very nice like it


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 28, 2021)

NOOiise there's a Lot of options to explore


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 29, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I apologize if this question has already been asked in one of the previous thirteen pages, but is there a way to revert the editor to the old style, without the WYSIWYG?


Ahh, found it: it's the Toggle BB Code option in the menu in the upper right of the post. What a relief!


----------



## Jogarr (Sep 29, 2021)

I lov it!


----------



## masagrator (Sep 30, 2021)

Dunno where should I report it. 
Tabs in my tutorial are bugged. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-unpack-and-repack-unreal-engine-4-files.531784/#post-8519678


----------



## mikifantastik98 (Sep 30, 2021)

*Bookmarks with "TAG - Labels"
............... i love it *


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 1, 2021)

Is there a way to block specific forums/groups from appearing in the recent content tab?


----------



## tfocosta (Oct 4, 2021)

Well done, guys! It's very neat!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2021)

I'd like to know, can we see Thread Views? 
(how many times a thread has been seen)
Are we still getting xp points by amount of views?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I'd like to know, can we see Thread Views?
> (how many times a thread has been seen)
> Are we still getting xp points by amount of views?


@JuanMena ,in fact when you open a thread in OP there is no longer the number of views of the aforementioned.
 If for this reason i only receive xp of the daily activity and not the likes in the posts of the various threads and it also happened to me not to receive the 10xp for my birthday,as it is written in help/Xp and Leveling Up.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You can change the font size on your Preferences



Unfortunately this has a minor impact on the font size in the post content;  when setting to huge the font is just enough to make reading comfortable, but it makes the rest of the UI balloon into a big clunky mess.

The ratios are not good.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 9, 2021)

Finally got sick of them & created block rules for the annoying little chat box on the bottom right and the push notification nags. All better now.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 16, 2021)

Posted in the wrong thread...


----------



## lordelan (Oct 21, 2021)

@Costello @shaunj66 It seems like the "click to expand" has a higher z-index than the header. FYI.


----------



## lordelan (Sep 28, 2022)

I think your cookie consent modal is not allowed in Europe since it doesn't have a switch to batch toggle all legitimate interests of all vendors. Just sayin'.


----------

